# Back from the proverbial dead



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, it's been almost two years since I used to post here. Long story short...life got in the way.

With lots of tips from people here I grew my haunt, The Deadman Mine, from a yard haunt, to a garage walk-through. Then two years ago I was approached by some people with money to sponsor me in a space downtown. It grew to an enclosed maze with moving wall, drop panels, line up panels, one giant spider pneumatic and about 1500 people over 3 nights. We raised $3000 for a local charity and had a great, but very very busy time.

I had a lot more help that year but it was still such a big undertaking for one guy so I decided I had to give it a break for a year so my wife wouldn't end up hating halloween. So no haunt last year, not even a yard haunt....I just couldn't do it. But a great side effect was getting to take my daughters trick or treating again. Five years ago when I moved here, no one had any decorations up. My haunt drew people from all over town, so now every second or third house has decorations, some verging even on yard haunts. I've been blamed for costing people money with all the extra candy they have to buy now. That makes me very happy.

Soooo, about three weeks ago, one of my former sponsors asked me if I'd do a Haunted Ho-Down with them this year. Twisting my rubber arm took about 3 seconds and of course I agreed. So now we're doing a full adult dance with a square dance caller in a western style dinner theatre. We're hoping for 250-300 people with proceeds again to charity. It'll be different doing decorations instead of a haunt, but hey, any haunting is good haunting.

So this year scarecrows will rule the day. I spent all day collecting sticks with my kids and in the process thought I should get back on the board here as I've learned so much from being here and I miss giving back.

All this is to say I hope everyones preparations are going well and I look forward to getting back to sharing here again.

Steve


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Steve - you sure have been busy. Good luck with this year's venture.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Glad to see you back. Sounds like your having a great time this year, and keeping busy. Like you said any haunt is a good haunt!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome back!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome back.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome Back!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, CC


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all! I belong to a few forums but I still think this one has the friendliest communities I've come across. Plus you're all a bunch of happy enablers! A perfect combination.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back CC!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Back


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back. Yes, we are a happy bunch, now that they've got our neds figured out. I would love to see some pictures of your scarecrows. I plan on doing a stick one this year too.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Five years ago when I moved here, no one had any decorations up. My haunt drew people from all over town, so now every second or third house has decorations, some verging even on yard haunts. I've been blamed for costing people money with all the extra candy they have to buy now. That makes me very happy.


I can really relate to that comment.

Welcome back CC.


----------

